#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  03-04 августа Чод, Цог, медитации с Ламй традиции Джонанг в Москве

## Kirill M

Дорогие друзья!
03 и 04 августа, занятия с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо. 
03.08.2013г. С 18-00 до 21-00 - в центре Шамбала пройдут медитации. Ведущий Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо.
Адрес: Ул. Марксистская д. 9.
Условие участия 300р.

04.08.2013г. С 18-00 до 21-00 - в центре Джонанг пройдут медитации с Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо. Также будет Чод и Цог. Возьмите тексты Чода.
Адрес: Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113, 2 этаж.
Условие участия 200р.

Приходите обязательно.
www.jonangpa.ru www.jonang.ru

----------

